# General > Genealogy >  Looking for Clynes

## Robertc

I am new to this site and I spent some time reading a lot of the posts. I was interested in one in 2008 from a Robyn of Australia looking for Clynes in Wick I noticed in her tree that her grandfather was my uncle who live in Ashburton just South of Christchurch before coming back to Ch-Ch to be near his family. I wonder did she have any luck back in Wick in her hunt?. I am also curious to hear more about Cornelius Class as that was also my father's name
Robertc

----------


## cuthill

Could you give a bit more info ,i found 2 Cornelius Class in Latheron Caithness.

----------


## Robertc

My G G Grandmother was Janet Sutherland who was married to Cornelius Class  on 2nd June 1815 in Latheron. The person who researched this has put in their comments that Cornelius is believed to have died prior to 1841 as he does not appear in the census  In 1841 His widow Janet lived in Lybster and also in the 1861 census. In my short amount of research I found mention of a Cornelius Class being lost at sea near Whaligoe in 1847 I wonder if it is a different one?

----------


## spittalhill

There have been a number of earlier posts which mention the Class family. According to Donald Young's "Book of Lybster", the original Cornelius Class came to Lybster from Holland in the first decade of the 19th C, to participate in the herring fishing. The book also has a photo of  his great grandson, also Cornelius Class.

----------


## domino

Have a lot of stuff on the name Clyne,but, they are all from Bower.  A lot went to Australia and now there are lots of them there. Happy to share the information

----------


## Robertc

Thanks Domino I will get back to you if I want to find someone. When I was in the Wick Heritage Centre Some one told me that there were Farming Clynes and Fisherfolk Clynes I wonder if that is the case.
Robertc

----------


## domino

Robert
That is probably correct._  know that the Bower Clynes werre mostly  into farming. I would suppose that those in Latheron were into fishing and probably crofting_

----------


## lynn prow

Great to see some more researchers for the Clynes.  Mine are the Latheron/Wick Clynes but have started a Clyne one name study which includes Bower and Thurso Clynes.  Some did come to Australia so if anyone needs info on the Australian Clynes happy to look up for them.  cheers Lynn

----------


## Peterd500

Hi Robert C

Are you Bob in Chch whom I have previously contacted in relation to our cousinship via SINCLAIR?  i.e. Sutherland Gow CLASS married Margaret SINCLAIR the daughter of George SINCLAIR & Francisina SINCLAIR? 

Peter D in shaky chch

----------


## daphne.van

Hi Robert,  My mother Lily went to Wick around 1977 and met Mina Clyne there.  She was a cousin of Alexander Clyne (your grandfather).  Maybe details on her  death certificate will lead you to more Clyne relatives?   Daphne.van your cousin from ChCh

----------


## Robertc

Hi Daphne
As I said to Peter D I am finding this research so interesting. I was first attracted to it by a post from Robyn of Australia writing about Her Grandfather. Who is our Uncle Ike.
Robert C

----------


## Robertc

Hi Peter D
Yes I am the same one who spoke to you a few years back. I have started researching a lot along my wife's line and have found the whole thing very fascinating. Will keep in touch.
Robert C

----------


## robyn

Hi, My name is Robyn Clyne, Sorry, I havent been on this for about 8 yrs. if not more.  Yes, I did have luck on my visit to Wick back in 2008 I think. Cornelius Class is related.   He was born 27 Nov. 1906 and to my knowledge he passed away in Jan. 1997 in Christchurch,   He was a son of my great grand father. I rarely get on this as you see. Will give my email if thats allowed. its robynspad@gmail.com               Regards, Robyn

----------


## robyn

Hi.    Wow,, I havent been on this for about 9 yrs if not more. Yes, My visit to Wick was worth it . Cornelius Class is related, he is a son of my great grand father Alexander. Cornelius was born  27 Nov. 1906 and passed away in Christchurch 27 Jan 1997 to my knowledge. As I dont get on here anymore, my email is robynspad@gmail.com     Regards Robyn.  sorry about the 9 yr. delay.

----------


## robyn

> I am new to this site and I spent some time reading a lot of the posts. I was interested in one in 2008 from a Robyn of Australia looking for Clynes in Wick I noticed in her tree that her grandfather was my uncle who live in Ashburton just South of Christchurch before coming back to Ch-Ch to be near his family. I wonder did she have any luck back in Wick in her hunt?. I am also curious to hear more about Cornelius Class as that was also my father's name
> Robertc


                        Hello Robert, I havent been on here for many, many years. My Grandfather was Alexander Clyne. born Lybster 17/04/1904. he then went to Christchurch and married Voilet Reed, 24/02/1931. He passed 26/10/1961.Cornelius was Alexanders brother. born 27/11/1906 and i believe he passed in 27/01/1997. I did have a lot of luck on my last visit to Wick, but have long left it all alone as it does get so time consuming and I went as far back as I could to 1777, I mainly just followed the direct line of Clynes, but if you ever see this and need any info, I,m more then happy to give. As I really dont get on here, will give you my emai if you wish. Its,    robynspad@gmail.com                 Dont know if I can assist you, but you are welcome to contact me. All the best, Regards,   Robyn Harrison. ( nee    Clyne)

----------


## jimtilly

Hi Robyn, from my records I have Cornelius as born Sutherland Cornelius Class Clyne on 27 Nov 1906. Regards jimtilly

----------

